# A Site To Buy Food and Help Out



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My sister orders her dog food from this site. They sent her this email, and I thought some of you may be interested. They donate $25 to help out a Long Island shelter for every delivery program that is created. I don't use this, because I have someone that orders food for me just a bit cheaper. The prices on this site are very good, and my sister said delivery is quick.





Hello from PetFlow!

Firstly, thank you so much for placing an order with PetFlow! If you didn't already know, a portion of the proceeds from your orders were donated to The Little Shelter, a no-kill shelter in Long Island, NY. With your help, we raised $1,000 just last week!

Now we need your help to raise more! Our next goal is to raise an additional $2,000. All you have to do is tell your friends about PetFlow, and for every delivery program that's created, we will donate $25! $25 goes a long way to save a kitten or a puppy from certain death.

Whether its through word of mouth, or just by *forwarding this email*, please try to help! Just tell your friends to go to http://www.petflow.com and place their order. They'll pay just $4.95 FLAT RATE shipping for any order over $20!

Tell your co-workers, your neighbors, and your friends! With your help, we can help animals in need, and you can also save your friends the hassle of going to the local store and lug home heavy bags of pet food!

If you placed just a one-time order, and are interested in creating a delivery schedule, just go to *http://www.petflow.com/start?little* and when you create a delivery schedule, we will count your order towards our donation to The Little Shelter!

Thank you again for your support, and for helping make PetFlow.com one of the fastest growing e-commerce sites in the USA!

Joe and Alex
PetFlow Founders


----------

